# Snowmobiling



## Guest (Jan 18, 2000)

We should be hearing about some snow in the great white north now!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

No good down here yet  How bout up north?

We, SW lower MI, got a little last night, 1-3 inches, but the wind has blown it mostly away in some spots. We need a good base before the sleds start rumbling!

Ben


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2000)

I believe NorthWest lower has enough in the snow belt now.


----------



## RealDcoy (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice fluffy white stuff, and cold temps are producing some nice powder right now In T.C.
We got maybe 4 inches over night, and probably 1-2 inches since morning. It is a real steady, light snow. It should make for some great riding tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2000)

Oughta really be gettin pounded up there now with snow with all this cold weather


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

Here in the U.P. in the western end we have lots of snow and the trails are groomed daily been getting a little snow every day


----------



## nagelnut (Feb 6, 2000)

We come to the up near lake gogebic frequently to snowmobile. Do you all think there will be any snow near the end of feb.


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

There should be plenty of snow up here that time of the year


----------

